# Scammers even on instacart



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

“wrong item bought”

Just so happened to be the most expensive item on their list huh? Wouldn’t have scanned if it were the incorrect item.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Update… now apparently my pay for today has gone to nothing and my rating to 87% 

Smh


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Update two: all pay has been put back after a few unanswered emails to support.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

These people !

T


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

What type of item was it?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

nighthawk398 said:


> What type of item was it?


Ironic you'd ask (reference to your avatar)
Large tub of Powdered baby formula.


----------



## nighthawk398 (Jul 21, 2015)

Bpr2 said:


> Ironic you'd ask (reference to your avatar)
> Large tub of Powdered baby formula.


Lol my avatar is baby carlos


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Update:
According to the rep that replied…” even though the item that the customer claimed was incorrect had the same barcode as the item on the list they gave, it was still the incorrect item and I need to be more careful next time.”

In other words, the customer seems to have entered the incorrect item on purpose so they could get free powdered infant formula.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Update:
> According to the rep that replied&#8230;" even though the item that the customer claimed was incorrect had the same barcode as the item on the list they gave, it was still the incorrect item and I need to be more careful next time."
> 
> In other words, the customer seems to have entered the incorrect item on purpose so they could get free powdered infant formula.


"I asked for X, it has the correct bar code, but it isn't the correct item, i want a refund!"

Am i understanding this correctly?

Seriously?

Did it match the description?

That's my second question..

If it's the same barcode and the same description that is total BS.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> "I asked for X, it has the correct bar code, but it isn't the correct item, i want a refund!"
> 
> Am i understanding this correctly?
> 
> ...


Yup. Understanding correctly. Matched it to a t.

Forgot to update third time too. After I emailed them, the item changed from incorrect to poor replacement or whatever the terminology is.

Umm, there was never a replacement to begin with. 
Customer simply scammed them into a refund.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Update: I just so happened to have a friend get the same customer last week. Customer did the same stunt. She and I called in conference style and explained.

Rep looked at customers history and sure enough has done the same crap multiple times between when I had him in June until this month October.

Rep saw the flag placed on account BY ME, and then after some digging found the other frauds he Committed. All baby formula.

So with my friend and myself on the phone rep got a supervisor on the line with us and we filled her in.

Guess what customer is now banned from Instacart along with the address. Which by the way, had FIVE accounts associated with it, all of them having items marked as wrong/missing ect.

Scummy people are out there folks. Watch your backs.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Update: I just so happened to have a friend get the same customer last week. Customer did the same stunt. She and I called in conference style and explained.
> 
> Rep looked at customers history and sure enough has done the same crap multiple times between when I had him in June until this month October.
> 
> ...


Incredible.

Did instacart apologize to you?

You should remind them to be more careful next time when picking sides. Remind them to do their research more clearly the same way they reminded you to be more careful.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nope, no apology and their stance on deleting reports? They won’t, since a deletion of a report on the shoppers account would also delete the report from the customers account. So best to keep it (for them)

My friend had perfect weekly score and was eligible for the weekly 5* bonus; not anymore though.

She’s livid.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Nope, no apology and their stance on deleting reports? They won't, since a deletion of a report on the shoppers account would also delete the report from the customers account. So best to keep it (for them)
> 
> My friend had perfect weekly score and was eligible for the weekly 5* bonus; not anymore though.
> 
> She's livid.


These companies really know how to piss someone off lmao


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

LolIKnow said:


> These companies really know how to piss someone off lmao


Top it off, if they would have kept an eye on the account like they should have, this scumbag would have been banned a looooong time ago.


----------



## Ride or Die (Aug 16, 2018)

I feel for you. I do not miss Instacart in the least. Deleting their app was one of the best hings I could have done.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Bpr2 said:


> Top it off, if they would have kept an eye on the account like they should have, this scumbag would have been banned a looooong time ago.


Getting banning is being generous. Having the customer arrested for fraud is much better option.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Pretty common here.. multiple accounts.. missing, damaged and wrong items.. Told to “leave on the porch” and then I get the call that it wasn’t delivered.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Goongpad77 said:


> Pretty common here.. multiple accounts.. missing, damaged and wrong items.. Told to "leave on the porch" and then I get the call that it wasn't delivered.


I've been told since day one to send a picture thru the in app chat system of the bags on the porch as proof. That way if they pull a missing order scam; you're covered.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Bpr2 said:


> I've been told since day one to send a picture thru the in app chat system of the bags on the porch as proof. That way if they pull a missing order scam; you're covered.


Yes..after it happened the first time I started taking pictures


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

I looked into instacart and it did not seem right. Too much time involved in shopping.


----------



## Goongpad77 (Dec 6, 2017)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I looked into instacart and it did not seem right. Too much time involved in shopping.


It used to be really good until they lowered the rates. Now I'll do it occasionally. I have a lot of reliability incidents...I can only pick up hours the day before. The other day I did a shop and it took me 45 minutes total..drive and shop time. I was paid with the tip $22


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I looked into instacart and it did not seem right. Too much time involved in shopping.


Some stores now have in-store shoppers working them allowing others to do delivery-only. I accept blocks from one specific area when I am feeling lazy because I know the Stater Bros ( a California grocery chain) there has in-store shoppers and all I have to do is deliver. It pays less obviously but it is really easy. So there are options even with Instacart.


----------



## LolIKnow (Sep 16, 2018)

Daniel Harbin said:


> I looked into instacart and it did not seem right. Too much time involved in shopping.


Agreed. I have a hard time shopping for myself can't see my self shopping for other people for a couple extra bucks.


----------



## Daniel Harbin (Sep 23, 2015)

LolIKnow said:


> Agreed. I have a hard time shopping for myself can't see my self shopping for other people for a couple extra bucks.


My wife does all my shopping including clothes, but lately, she has been away so I shop myself. The first shopping I did on PM was not fun and small tip. The second one was pretty easy and a 20 dollar tip.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Update:
> According to the rep that replied&#8230;" even though the item that the customer claimed was incorrect had the same barcode as the item on the list they gave, it was still the incorrect item and I need to be more careful next time."
> 
> In other words, the customer seems to have entered the incorrect item on purpose so they could get free powdered infant formula.


Baby Formula is always problematic. In the stores around here it is not on the shelves. There are little coupons on the shelves and you get the coupon for the baby formula you want and then take it to a store associate who goes and gets it out of a locked cabinet.

And these companies change the labels constantly so what you get looks nothing like the picture of the item ordered but is the same exact item just with a different package look as Bpr2 experienced.

I see formula on the list and I know my metrics are going to take a hit and I'm probably not getting a tip either.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Z129 said:


> Baby Formula is always problematic. In the stores around here it is not on the shelves. There are little coupons on the shelves and you get the coupon for the baby formula you want and then take it to a store associate who goes and gets it out of a locked cabinet.
> 
> And these companies change the labels constantly so what you get looks nothing like the picture of the item ordered but is the same exact item just with a different package look as Bpr2 experienced.
> 
> I see formula on the list and I know my metrics are going to take a hit and I'm probably not getting a tip either.


That's not the issue...

The issue is a customer who got banned who had 5 accounts with a long history of fraud.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> That's not the issue...
> 
> The issue is a customer who got banned who had 5 accounts with a long history of fraud.


And I'm griping about shopping for baby formula. Pay attention.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Some stores now have in-store shoppers working them allowing others to do delivery-only. I accept blocks from one specific area when I am feeling lazy because I know the Stater Bros ( a California grocery chain) there has in-store shoppers and all I have to do is deliver. It pays less obviously but it is really easy. So there are options even with Instacart.


Yeah except that DO (delivery only) orders pay chump change. Also, if the iss pisses off the customer somehow, both the driver and shopper get the same rating. So you could have a great pickup/drop off; but still get a bad rating due to the iss issues.


----------



## Z129 (May 30, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Yeah except that DO (delivery only) orders pay chump change. Also, if the iss pisses off the customer somehow, both the driver and shopper get the same rating. So you could have a great pickup/drop off; but still get a bad rating due to the iss issues.


Yeah the DO orders are the UberEats of grocery delivery.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Z129 said:


> Yeah the DO orders are the UberEats of grocery delivery.


They're the double order of ubereats.


----------



## Nickstwisty (Feb 13, 2018)

Many months back when I was just starting to go hard on IC in Denver I hit "nav to customer" and before I had the bags in the car I got a CONCERNED call from somebody asking why they just got a text or notification about an order, they had made no order!!!! I politely calmed them down, got their info and details together while figuring out my destination was somewhere they didnt even know... Very upset, very understandable. If I didnt have years of customer service exp on phones this would have been a VERY bad look of IC.

Called support asap, told them to call him asap, they held me while doing so, had me returning the order within 5 or 7 minutes.

Apparently someone stole his account credentials which had his card on file, and they just changed the destination address. Account scammer. Support and myself were both kinda "wowed" by how this person was able to almost pull it off.

Imagine it was a dummy address and I piss off some family with a sleeping baby? Who knows what else? It was weiiiiiird.


Good tips ITT on how support apparently needs a systems overhaul because tbh I do it in Denver which isnt tooo bad but good lord I cannot imagine the fraud probably happening or happened in their new markets back home in North Carolina this year.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Ironic you'd ask (reference to your avatar)
> Large tub of Powdered baby formula.


Not ironic at all, very common item for theft.


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Nickstwisty said:


> Many months back when I was just starting to go hard on IC in Denver I hit "nav to customer" and before I had the bags in the car I got a CONCERNED call from somebody asking why they just got a text or notification about an order, they had made no order!!!! I politely calmed them down, got their info and details together while figuring out my destination was somewhere they didnt even know... Very upset, very understandable. If I didnt have years of customer service exp on phones this would have been a VERY bad look of IC.
> 
> Called support asap, told them to call him asap, they held me while doing so, had me returning the order within 5 or 7 minutes.
> 
> ...


An overhaul is putting it nicely. Last week I called in about a concern I had (I knew the approximate answer, but wanted clarification) guess what. All three reps had different answers.


----------



## Nsaudra (Mar 20, 2016)

It's funny I was reading a story about this with instacart , and it was a 22. Tub of baby formula. Starting to think the article gave pointers.


----------



## vtcomics (Oct 9, 2018)

Bpr2 said:


> Update: I just so happened to have a friend get the same customer last week. Customer did the same stunt. She and I called in conference style and explained.
> 
> Rep looked at customers history and sure enough has done the same crap multiple times between when I had him in June until this month October.
> 
> ...


Fantastic job of following through and dropping the hammer! Well done!


----------

